# Mexico Reviews for June 2006



## KristinB (Jun 19, 2006)

*New*

Grand Velas International Residence All Inclusive
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Jack

*Updated*

Los Cabos Golf Resort
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Henry Viccellio Jr

Avalon Reef Club Isla Mujeres
Isla Mujeres
Review by: Jody Conaway

Pueblo Bonita Resort
Mazatlan
Review by: knrkevin

Villas Mediterraneas
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Tom

Club Velas Vallarta
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: K. Pluskota

Villa del Palmar Flamingos
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Robert Lochhead

Mayan Sea Garden Mazatlan
Mazatlan
Review by: Ricky Rigsby

Club Regina Puerto Vallarta at Westin
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Ricky Rigsby


----------

